
Urban design often reveals how little we value transit riders - oftenwrong
https://medium.com/@daringivens/urban-design-often-reveals-how-little-we-value-transit-riders-de75924cf78d
======
abyssin
Here's my anecdotal experience of waiting for a bus last week in a small
coastal city in Southern France. The bus stop is in front of an ugly
roundabout. Cars accelerate as they're leaving the roundabout, producing fumes
and noise. There's a big wall behind the roundabout that reflects the noise.
Motorcycles are even noisier than cars, to the point it hurts. The bench is
curved in such a punishing shape that you slip from it when sitting. Standing
is more comfortable. Lighting comes partly from strips of blue LEDs, and
mainly from a big backlit ad showing an apartment that most people who are
waiting for the bus, including myself, will probably never be able to afford.
There's no information about the bus delay, but locals tell me it's delayed
most of the time.

------
sosodev
Most of the bus stops near me lack seating too. I’ve seen people sitting on
the fire hydrants, fences, and the ground instead since the bus doesn’t come
very often.

They’re also on main roads but most are at least somewhat close to some
residential stuff.

